# West Point WMA



## Paymaster (Oct 12, 2016)

Anyone hunting there tomorrow thru Saturday? I am planning to. I went and checked in this morning.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 13, 2016)

Yes sir. Hunting Thursday and Friday afternoons and Saturday morning.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 13, 2016)

Did not see any deer but that was ok by me. Just me and the woods was great! I will be back Saturday.

You do any good Dustin?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 14, 2016)

I saw 6 does. Had 3 come by about 3:30. Another 2 about 6:30, and then one right before dark. Back at it this afternoon.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 14, 2016)

Great Dustin! Sure looking forward to tomorrow's sit. I could use a fat doe.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 14, 2016)

Paymaster said:


> Great Dustin! Sure looking forward to tomorrow's sit. I could use a fat doe.



Me too!!! Probably won't see a single one come tomorrow.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 17, 2016)

I was able to get a young and tender doe Saturday morning. She was the third I had seen that morning (all came in alone), but the first to offer a clean shot. She was by herself feeding back to bed when I shot her around 10:30. I saw deer at every sit which was good considering the very warm temperatures. I think there were 5-7 deer checked in by noon Saturday. Not sure if any more were brought in that evening.


----------

